# What to DO?



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

There is a TINY little kitten that has appeared (almost certainly been dumped) by our house. It won't let anyone approach and cries constantly (my heart is breaking!). It's hiding up in my car engine now and I would like advice about what to do so the poor thing doesn't die. It's scared and hungry and it's so cold right now. I'm going to start crying if I write any more.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, that's so sad!! Do you have any idea how old she is?

Have you put some food and water out yet? Maybe you could slide it under the car or at least close to it so the kitty can eat. Make sure you don't leave any out at night so that other animals (raccoons, etc.) don't come around.

Cats are so smart -- the car engine is a warm place so the kitty is trying to get warm. How about making up something cozy for the cat? You could use a laundry basket or even a cardboard box. Fill it up with old blankets or some hay, and try to make a spot in it where the kitty can hunker down and hide. Put it close to the car so the kitty can get in and out quickly.

These, of course, are short-term solutions. Would you consider keeping her, or maybe trapping her to take to a shelter?

Keep us posted!!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I wasn't home last night and apparently this poor thing has been here since yesterday. It ate some food last night that my dad gave it. I guess it's probably able to take enough care of itself so that it doesn't die and we'll give it food when we can see it (I agree about the racoons and such). 

My bigger fear is that it will get hit by a car before I can teach it not to go near the road or (worse by some personal degree) it will lead my kitties around front and they'll get hit. 


I will absolutely keep you posted.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Is there anyway you can try and catch this kitten and perhaps turn him in to a NO KILL shelter?
It is so risky out there for any kind of animals. I have lost two feral cats in a month and a half due to car accidents..and others killed by dogs. One of my male cats that died in a car accident had been crossing two very busy streets for almost a year!! every night in order to eat where I feed. ..I had no idea until I found my Pepperoni scattered on the road. 
I really hope you can manage to have a rescue group loan you a trap and perhaps turn the kitty to them. Kitties can avoid dangers very good but sometimes it is too much even for them and the unfortunate inevitable takes place. I know you can help this kitty ..if you need any help, suggestions about trapping this is the place to search, ask and get those answers. 
I wish you and the kitten all the best!!
Keep us posted


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

We've been feeding it every day. It has somewhere it stays warm, smart thing. 

It looks EXACTLY like my baby The Professor, except it has long fur. 

We've half adopted it, really. We call it Jesus (with the hispanic pronunciation) because my mom said, "Maybe it's Jesus come back." And someone said, "Jesus!" With the hispanic sounds. We don't know if it's a girl or a boy yet, but that name will stick either way.

While it was eating it let me pat it's head, but it drew the line there. Still, it's progress. 

This is actually how Squirrel, one of my other darlings, came to us three years ago. I guess people can spot suckers. Still, it's their loss, when you think about it.


I'm so sorry to hear about your poor kitties! It is dangerous out there. We've been feeding Jesus around back. I've never seen it near the road and it seems afraid of cars (that are running) so I'm hopeful.


----------

